# Baby pics! Post here



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

Have any pics of your cats when they were itty-bitty? Let's post them in this thread. Here's Homer 5 weeks AFTER I found him. And he's still that tiny! Haha, look he's even smaller than the TV remote.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

man he is cute! he's a micro kitty. i have to find some kitty pictures and post them.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Homer said:


> Have any pics of your cats when they were itty-bitty? Let's post them in this thread. Here's Homer 5 weeks AFTER I found him. And he's still that tiny! Haha, look he's even smaller than the TV remote.


LOL, look at little Homer!! and to think someone would not want him.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

*Max, Ben & Otis*

Here are a few of my boy's baby pics:

Max:



















Ben:



















Otis:


----------



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

HAHAHaha!! That's great... who would have imagined such a little kitty would grow up to be GIANT MAX! And Ben looks like he just started out as a tumble weed...lol a puff-ball.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

It was hard to find a picture of Max when he was small, he grew so fast! Your right about Ben, he really did resemble a little white tumbleweed. Can you imagine him flying around the house, almost blind and banging into everything. I would be watching TV and hear a "thump" and there would be baby Ben shaking his head trying to shake the cobwebs from running full tilt into the leg of the kitchen table. He actually had a little dirty spot on his head from constantly running into things. I was thankful when he started to grow and get his sight back. [sarcasm] I think he scrambled his brain a bit too.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

here's my kitties:

Snuggles:



















Twinkles:




















and max, ben, and otis are cute  ben looked like a tough kitten even back then.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

LOL, snuggles climbs to the top of the scratch post and "perches" there. She is the cutest little thing...and that last picture of Twinkles is hilarious. If looks could kill, the last time I saw that look was when I took a picture of my wife first thing in the morning....before her coffee. Not a good time for video let me tell you.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Omg! Homer was tiny when he was little. He's adorable


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

OMG 

all those baby pictures crack me up. I scolled down and saw my two little babies and just remembered all those funny times and the crazy things they would do as kittens. AHHHHHH I love reflecting.


----------



## autumn (Feb 18, 2003)

She was so tiny!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Autumn, your kitten is simply beautiful! I love her colour. What’s her name?


----------



## autumn (Feb 18, 2003)

lexxie her name is Zoey


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh yeah, you said that in Cat Chat  Still love the name though


----------



## Kitty (Dec 16, 2002)

This is Hayley playing her first night home!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

autumn said:


> lexxie her name is Zoey



she is very cute - nice colors :!:


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Kitty said:


> This is Hayley playing her first night home!



cute - i love the action shots


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

When me and my family fostered cats, we'd end up with tons of kittens during spring. People would come in and dump these poor babies and say they we're going to put them all to sleep. Thankfully, each and every kitten stayed with us or another foster family until they were found home


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

lexxie109 said:


> When me and my family fostered cats, we'd end up with tons of kittens during spring. People would come in and dump these poor babies and say they we're going to put them all to sleep. Thankfully, each and every kitten stayed with us or another foster family until they were found home


I count 8 little lives in that box. (puts you 8 steps closer to heaven)

I am really enjoying all these great cat stories and pics. It's been -40 here for weeks and after a short reprieve, we are going right back into the deep freeze. I was able to re-build my outdoor cat shelters and I am toying with some ideas on getting some heat to them. There is a textile factory across the street from me and I found a few good spots that are always warm and dry so I setup some heavy cardboard boxes and a few cinder blocks. It should get them through the next week or two. A few of the factory workers have seen me feeing them and have taken up the call. I see empty cat-food cans all over the place!....it's contagious.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Are there a lot of strays where you live? That’s nice of you to built shelters for them  I know it can get pretty cold here as well but I don't see to any strays which is good
There are 11 little kitties in the box. Not all for the same litter of course. All orphans though.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

lexxie109 said:


> Are there a lot of strays where you live? That’s nice of you to built shelters for them  I know it can get pretty cold here as well but I don't see to any strays which is good
> There are 11 little kitties in the box. Not all for the same litter of course. All orphans though.


Yes, I have quite a few strays, somewhere around 9 or 10. Unfortunately, there was an old lady living a few blocks away that died, and when the police were there to handle the call, they let all the cats out of the house and because the woman had no relatives the house was boarded up and the cats left to fend for themselves. She must have had 20 cats. Over the last 3 years we have caught some of them and had them fixed, we have tried to place some of them with out much luck. It's frustrating not to be able to do anything with them so I feed & shelter them as best I can. 

I feed birds, cats, rabbits, racoons and the odd lost dog. We even have a 3 legged coyote running around here at night. It's like the wild!


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

*Tiny Kitties! They're all soooo Cute!!*
Here's Mink my first cat. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

They are all soo cute!!!! Kittens are so precious. Keep on posting!!!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Awwww, precious! Mink was tiny.


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Yah, I took Mink in from a girl that found him at school. He was soo tiny, I could put all of him on one hand! :wink:


----------

